# مواصفات المياه المعدنية



## خضير ألجبوري (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
مطلوب مواصفات المياة المعدنية (مياه الشرب)
وكذلك مطلوب طرق المعالجة الحديثة
وغير من ذلك
وجميع المعلومات المتعلقة في المعالجات الكيمياوية


----------



## gamaladly (19 يناير 2011)

ممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششكككككككككككككككووووووووورررررررررراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يناير 2011)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14813.html


----------

